

Medium 1.0  - awwstn
https://medium.com/beautiful-stories/8d615d86ac04

======
swah
Page down, space, down arrow: nothing can move the screen! Took me a good 15
seconds...

~~~
s_kilk
Jesus, even the up and down arrow buttons don't work, that's awful.

~~~
artursapek
But - but it's so pretty!

------
mcmire
I don't get the "Beautiful Stories" section. All of the articles look pretty
much the same. Same full-width image peekaboo parallax banner thingy at the
top, same font, same look.

This article ([https://medium.com/beautiful-
stories/66e87553d22c](https://medium.com/beautiful-stories/66e87553d22c)) is a
hodge-podge of design decisions. The way images are displayed is a mess: some
images float next to text, some float next to text with a caption next to
them, some images are centered, some images have quotations in them. To divide
sections of text, sometimes there are hr's, sometimes there's a single line
with a little loopy thing, sometimes there are parallaxy headers.

Medium may be easy to use but if people think they can click a few buttons and
pop out a "beautiful story" they are mistaken.

Call me an old-timer but I would rather just read text without a bunch of
stuff in my way.

~~~
kylebragger
If you're looking for something more photo-driven, I'm working on a thing
called Exposure:
[https://exposure.so/invite/hn](https://exposure.so/invite/hn) (opening this
week but we'll invite folks from that link ASAP)

~~~
hamxiaoz
Looks awesome. Already signed up. Can I link to pictures hosted somewhere else
or everything is hosted on your platform?

~~~
kylebragger
sweet - for an account or invite? if the latter, email me (address above in
this thread)

right now photos are hosted by us. haven't considered linking to photos
elsewhere yet, mainly since we need to run them thru a few processing steps.

------
rkudeshi
Is it just me or is this worse than before? Slower, much less responsive, and
harder to read.

Heck, one of their own graphics shows the issue with the responsive cover
images. The "Imagining the Post-Antibiotics Future" article's cover image
almost completely crops out the woman on the left when viewed on an iPad or
iPhone, which is to my eyes the most poignant part of the image.

I absolutely adored the old Medium design. I applaud them for continuing to
innovate, but this one is going to have to grow on me.

------
iampims
They’ve now joined Blogspot[1] for the title of “Javascript all the things,
and break default behavior”

[1] Example [http://www.stoyanr.com/2012/12/evictor-java-concurrent-
map-w...](http://www.stoyanr.com/2012/12/evictor-java-concurrent-map-with-
timed.html)

------
sdpope
what browsers are people who can't navigate the page with page up/down / arrow
keys / space? I'm running firefox and can do so without issue.

~~~
dpup
We have a fix for Chrome coming soon, something we overlooked in a last minute
change.

~~~
dpup
The fix was deployed. Happy keyboard scrolling.

------
ajiang
Ev provided edits to my article O_o

I published an article to Medium earlier today, which I submitted to the 'on
startups' collection curated by Ev. I'm not sure if it was actually Ev or
another Medium employee, but I'm impressed at minimum to the level of
commitment these guys are providing to the Collections element.

~~~
rouxbot
afaik Ev is the only person who accesses his account, so it was almost
certainly him.

------
__derek__
Interesting that the JS is concatenated and mangled but not minified (and the
source maps are basically self-referential).

~~~
dpup
Minified, but pretty printed for easier debugging without source maps. The
whitespace gzips pretty well.

------
captn3m0
What I don't like about medium is the constantly changing URLs. A story gets
popular and is re-posted on another collection. BAM, the url just changed. You
add your post to a collection, URL changed. You remove it, it does that again.

Cool urls don't change.

------
mgraczyk
I can't read anything on medium on my Nexus 5 with the latest version of
Chrome. When I stop scrolling the page, it hiccups and jumps 2-3 lines so I
lose my place.

Looks like I'll have to wait for 2.0 to see if I am interested in the content.

~~~
dpup
We're looking into this. Trying to find our android test device :-/

~~~
mgraczyk
Wow thanks for the reply. I noticed it mainly (possibly exclusively) occurs
when the navbar comes into view, or goes out of view (so scroll up,
release,then scroll down). It gets annoying because the nav bar reappears if
you switch tabs, or leave chrome and come back later.

~~~
dpup
We're actually having a hard time reproducing (though we've received some
interesting screen shots). Our nexus 4 and Nexus 7 look ok. Rest assured we'll
be acquiring more devices and will try and fix.

~~~
dpup
Should be fixed on monday. Was a super weird rendering bug.

------
film42
Does anyone, or can anyone fill in some information on mediums stack? How
they've managed to scale so well, etc?

They've done an amazing, and I'd love to pattern after them.

~~~
iampims
scale so well? What makes you believe they have scale? I mean this in a non-
snarky way, I’d love to know how “well” they are doing.

~~~
film42
Given their popularity and traffic for a small company, I have never seen a
performance hiccup. In my mind, that's scaling well.

------
arkitaip
I see that they still haven't solved the lag issue where it takes content some
time to actually load. Silly bug considering how basic and small the content
is.

~~~
dpup
This is likely related to typekit loading. Do you block referrers?

~~~
ehPReth
I'm seeing the same thing and do block referrers

~~~
dpup
Typekit understandably wants to make sure that no one else uses the font
bundles, so they check the referrer. If you strip referrers it'll block the
response and eventually it'll timeout, and show using the default system font.

The choice is a delay for the few people who block referrers or a flash of
unstyled content for everyone else.

~~~
ehPReth
Ah, I see. Quite silly in my opinion but thanks for the answer. I'm fine with
how it is -- there isn't a reason to protect the minority in this case: bigger
fish to fry. :)

------
nelmaven
Completely broken on Opera Mini.

It's a shame, I loved the old design but I guess someone thought, that the
size of the images was not big enough...

------
marban
kudos to ev & medium — a word-class UX and product.

~~~
andrewcooke
no it's not. it just sits there while you press space bar, page down, etc etc.
this is not world class ux.

~~~
dpup
This was a mistake introduced by a last minute change. We'll have a fix
deployed soon.

------
bteitelb
Snowfallization!

